# Nutjob think tank says 'northern cities beyond revival'



## Oswaldtwistle (Aug 13, 2008)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk_politics/7556937.stm

Who on earth are 'policy exchange' anyway? The article seems to suggest they have links to the Tory party....

I adore London but could you imagine the entire population of those three cities upping sticks and moving south? Even if the houses could be built, what about the transport links, the waste disposal and the water supply?

"No doubt some people will claim that these proposals are unworkable, unreasonable and perhaps plain barmy." Yes and I'm one of them  Perhaps we should listen a little less to the economists and a little more to the geographers.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 13, 2008)

It is nonsense, purely because on the face of it (or, rather, on the strength of that BBC report) it's all predicated on the assumption that future development all has to be left to the free market.  Which is roughly what you'd expect from a right-wing think tank like Policy Exchange.


----------



## The Black Hand (Aug 13, 2008)

This has fucked the so called 'Tory revival in the North'.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 13, 2008)

Attica said:


> This has fucked the so called 'Tory revival in the North'.



Well, except that the party are already trying to dissociate themseles from the report...


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2008)

Thread continues here: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=260274


----------

